# one pupil bigger than the other



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

i have noticed that one of my caribe's pupils are a lot smaller than the other. he's only about 1.5-2" but one pupil looks as big as a pen tip and the other about 3 times bigger (the bigger one looks normal). could this be caused by an injury to the eye with the small pupil when he was really young, because he's been like this since i got him.

jace

ps, i'll try to post a pic tonite sometime of it (i'm at work right now)


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

jaceh14 said:


> i have noticed that one of my caribe's pupils are a lot smaller than the other. he's only about 1.5-2" but one pupil looks as big as a pen tip and the other about 3 times bigger (the bigger one looks normal). could this be caused by an injury to the eye with the small pupil when he was really young, because he's been like this since i got him.
> 
> jace
> 
> ps, i'll try to post a pic tonite sometime of it (i'm at work right now)


probably an injury i had one that looked just like that due to an injury inflicted by another p. he too was a 1.5 inch cariba.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a RB like that right now. The pupil is real small on one side. Probably an injury. Mine was swimming real weird though and had no energy. I had him in a hospital tank for a few days. He is now back with the shoal. Make sure it does not look weak or he will be gone.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I have a RB like that right now. The pupil is real small on one side. Probably an injury. Mine was swimming real weird though and had no energy. I had him in a hospital tank for a few days. He is now back with the shoal. Make sure it does not look weak or he will be gone.


very true, my cariba looked weaker and swam in a strange way to protect his blind side. i kept them well fed and he was ok. i went away for one day and missed that days feeding and he was toast. a hospital tank is a very good idea until he gets a little bigger or his eye gets a little better if he is not completely blind in it. is he eating as much as the others and is his size comparable to the others?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my red has the same thing it makes him look meaner, but he/ she acts the same way as the rest of them so it doesnt seem to affect it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tell him to quit snorting coke up just one nostril... ya gotta switch back and forth!

Nah, but seriously, eye stuff is pretty common with reds... IMO due to inbreeding.
I may be way off base with this claim, it's just a theory I've come up with over the years.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> very true, my cariba looked weaker and swam in a strange way to protect his blind side. i kept them well fed and he was ok. i went away for one day and missed that days feeding and he was toast. a hospital tank is a very good idea until he gets a little bigger or his eye gets a little better if he is not completely blind in it. is he eating as much as the others and is his size comparable to the others?


when they were shipped, he was the runt of the group, but now he's about the same size as the others, and eats about the same, maybe a little less. he's also a little more jumpy than the others.

jace


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i have a red like that. one small pupil and 1 big.


----------

